# Help! Screen turns black but computer still runs!



## M3T4LM4N222 (Nov 23, 2012)

My computer screen keeps turning off - signal cut. My computer remains running but when I press caps locks or num lock none of the lights on my keyboard turn on like they should if the computer was actually running. I thought it was a video driver for my A10-5800k was cutting out at first but upon updating my video driver but I updated to the latest 12.10 drivers and the problem persists. I can be running my system for hours at a time then all of a sudden the video feed gets cut off but my computer continues to run. If I press the restart button my computer doesn't reboot but if I shut it down completely then turn it back on it boots.


Any ideas on what the issue could be?? Power Supply? I have a 550W Modular Antec that is 80 PLUS certified. It's less than 2 months old.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've had a couple different computers do that (screen suddenly goes blank) and it was usually the PSU. One of them was an HP Pentium 4 system with a crappy Coolmax 400w PSU, and the other was a quad core LGA775 Xeon system with an old Antec True Power Trio.

Do you have another PSU to test with by chance?


----------



## Melvis (Nov 23, 2012)

Temps, check the temps of your CPU?

otherwise motherboard might be faulty? or is starting to die?

Or that^


----------



## M3T4LM4N222 (Nov 23, 2012)

Motherboard, CPU, RAM are all less than 2 days old. The power supply, SSD and CPU cooler are 2 months old.

Core Temp gives me 40C max core temp under a stress

HOWEVER

HWmonitor shows my "Package" temp as 88C under full load and my CPUTIN as 50C full load!


I am using a Coolermaster Vortex Plus




I do have a spare power supply but it's a 300W Bestec (Came in an OEM HP)


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 23, 2012)

HALT!
fill in your system specs first! you've been here since 09 and still havent bothered?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/profile.php?do=specs


----------



## M3T4LM4N222 (Nov 23, 2012)

Done - still looking for help  TMPIN3 temps look to match up w/ Coretemp temps.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prime95 has been running for 15 minutes - no shut downs so it cannot be CPU temps.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is the system power policy set to have the computer sleep at all? Does the display cut out in the middle of using the PC or when it is left idle?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Is the system power policy set to have the computer sleep at all? Does the display cut out in the middle of using the PC or when it is left idle?



It shuts off randomly while using it. The monitor goes black and loses signal but the PC continues to run (Lights and fans) it will only reboot if I completely shut it off and on. I


----------



## Melvis (Nov 23, 2012)

Is windows still running when it all goes black? or does everything stop working?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't tell because the screen doesn't display picture. I would assume it quits running because if I press caps lock or num lock none of the lights on my keyboard light up like they usually would.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 23, 2012)

M3T4LM4N222 said:


> I can't tell because the screen doesn't display picture. I would assume it quits running because if I press caps lock or num lock none of the lights on my keyboard light up like they usually would.



Ok my guess then it be mobo is failing? Possibly ram, but thats easy to check, run it with just 1 stick and swap and change to see what happens?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222 (Nov 23, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Ok my guess then it be mobo is failing? Possibly ram, but thats easy to check, run it with just 1 stick and swap and change to see what happens?



Well the problem is it happens out of the blue. It could run for 13 hours before it happens. I switched my RAM placement and unplugged/replugged the 24 pin and 8 pin right before I posted this thread. No issues so far. The motherboard is brand new and hasn't show any other signs of failing. No burnt VRM's or anything.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 23, 2012)

M3T4LM4N222 said:


> Well the problem is it happens out of the blue. It could run for 13 hours before it happens. I switched my RAM placement and unplugged/replugged the 24 pin and 8 pin right before I posted this thread. No issues so far. The motherboard is brand new and hasn't show any other signs of failing. No burnt VRM's or anything.



Strange  Have you got a spare GPU that you can test in the machine? just to see if there is any issues with the onboard GPU?

Hardware can fail at any point regardless how old it is, it can be 30 seconds old to 7yrs old, it realy doesn't matter.

BIOS is fully up to date isnt it?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222 (Nov 23, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Strange  Have you got a spare GPU that you can test in the machine? just to see if there is any issues with the onboard GPU?
> 
> Hardware can fail at any point regardless how old it is, it can be 30 seconds old to 7yrs old, it realy doesn't matter.
> 
> BIOS is fully up to date isnt it?



It's actually on on-cpu gpu. Therefor the processor would have to be defective for the GPU to be the issue. I would think at least  BIOS is up to date (1.10) board just came out less than a month ago.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 23, 2012)

M3T4LM4N222 said:


> It's actually on on-cpu gpu. Therefor the processor would have to be defective for the GPU to be the issue. I would think at least  BIOS is up to date (1.10) board just came out less than a month ago.



Fair enough, wasnt sure if the APU's could still work (CPU wise) if the GPU part died or not? Ok it might, go look on there website and see if there is any new ones, they can release new BIOS's at anytime and up to like 10 times in a few yrs lol


----------



## M3T4LM4N222 (Nov 23, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Fair enough, wasnt sure if the APU's could still work (CPU wise) if the GPU part died or not? Ok it might, go look on there website and see if there is any new ones, they can release new BIOS's at anytime and up to like 10 times in a few yrs lol



Yea - ASrock is one of the better companies w/ BIOS updates. It never fails that when a new processor comes out even their low-end boards get BIOS support for them. But I am not convinced it'd be a BIOS issue. Still no issues so far.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222 (Nov 23, 2012)

The system did it again last night >.>

The screen shut off and lost signal - while the PC kept running. No USB power for mouse or keyboard.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 24, 2012)

M3T4LM4N222 said:


> The system did it again last night >.>
> 
> The screen shut off and lost signal - while the PC kept running. No USB power for mouse or keyboard.



Man i dont know there can be so many possible things, i still think Mobo but thats just me, maybe the drive is disconnecting from the system? and this is why your getting those results? like a sata issue or something? Swap ports see what happens? Honestly running out of idea's here, just keep testing with different things and parts see what happens, not much else you can do.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222 (Nov 24, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Man i dont know there can be so many possible things, i still think Mobo but thats just me, maybe the drive is disconnecting from the system? and this is why your getting those results? like a sata issue or something? Swap ports see what happens? Honestly running out of idea's here, just keep testing with different things and parts see what happens, not much else you can do.



I put the PSU in another one of my systems w/ Sleep turned to Never. If that system exhibits similar problems - I'll rule it as the PSU. If not i'll rule it as the motherboard. If it is the motherboard I will order a different one while waiting for the return money from the other - the question is - what Micro ATX FM2 motherboard should I order? Whatever I order needs VRM cooling and it has to be A75/A85X.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 24, 2012)

M3T4LM4N222 said:


> I put the PSU in another one of my systems w/ Sleep turned to Never. If that system exhibits similar problems - I'll rule it as the PSU. If not i'll rule it as the motherboard. If it is the motherboard I will order a different one while waiting for the return money from the other - the question is - what Micro ATX FM2 motherboard should I order? Whatever I order needs VRM cooling and it has to be A75/A85X.



Righto sounds good, ive built a few FM1/FM2 system and i went with Gigabyte, not sure on the VRM cooling though. I would have to double check on that.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222 (Nov 24, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Righto sounds good, ive built a few FM1/FM2 system and i went with Gigabyte, not sure on the VRM cooling though. I would have to double check on that.



I'm also looking for something that costs less than $100 w/ VRM cooling, 4 DIMM and 8PIN CPU power (For cosmetic reasons) I've owned several Gigabyte boards and never had an issue w/ anything at all - aside from their color scheme


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 24, 2012)

if everything is ok i suggest try to check one by one with least hardware attached, installing new os could be done just to make sure that theres no apps or setting that prevent your system from shutting down
sometimes i experience it with crappy board but never with branded board


----------



## Melvis (Nov 24, 2012)

M3T4LM4N222 said:


> I'm also looking for something that costs less than $100 w/ VRM cooling, 4 DIMM and 8PIN CPU power (For cosmetic reasons) I've owned several Gigabyte boards and never had an issue w/ anything at all - aside from their color scheme



Ive used gigabyte in 99% of my builds and in 11yrs almost 12 ive only had 1 die on me and even then it took 1.5yrs to die.

I have used 2-3 Asrock boards lately and there ok but still prefer gigabyte.


----------



## SaltyFish (Nov 27, 2012)

What connection are you using to your monitor? If you're using DVD-D, try using HDMI or VGA instead and see if the signal drops. It could be a faulty cable or an issue either with the connectors on your mobo or monitor.


----------



## everkill (Jul 4, 2013)

A followup to this issue would be much appreciated, having the exact same problem with completely different hardware. Screen goes black, computer stays on but doesn't respond at all, even caps lock key does not toggle led on keyboard.

I am convinced it is the PSU at this point but would love to know how this one played out before I go down that road.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 4, 2013)

if your caps lock key doesnt work, it means that your system has crashed or "hanged"


----------



## Shuttleluv_83 (Jul 5, 2013)

Could be nvidia display driver stopping due to instability / oc / temps.


----------



## Olias_of_Sunhillo (Jul 6, 2013)

Seen this a good few times myself, load linux on a live cd and do whatever you where doing in windows see if the problem occurs, I suspect a system crash which is why your having to reset. 
Check the logs in windoze event viewer (booting windows 8 of course) and see if you have a crash along the lines of "Catalyst driver stopped working" when this has happened to me I have a completely static desktop no mouse movement or squat so it seems the same is happening to you only the the monitor in your case is going to Standby because it has no refresh signal from the PC (I use a CRT which doesn't need a refresh signal).


----------

